# Shark CNC router/engraver



## ohiococonut (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with any of the Shark CNC models? I see a lot of potential and have already downloaded the free software and been playing for a couple of weeks. After speaking with the Rockler manager in Cincinnati he informed me that the designer is planning an upgrade to a 4th axis . With the CNC touch probe and Cut 3D software the possibilities are almost endless.

CNC Shark Pro Plus Heavy Duty Routing System with FREE Router! ($240 Value!) - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## studioso (Jan 29, 2012)

Cnc's are lots of fun. 
But there is a steep learning curve with the software. 
You will need to learn cad, cam and some software gets expensive too. 
It gets technical real quickly. 
A few members here have a cnc , including myself. Ask if you have any questions about it!


----------



## ohiococonut (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. A little background may be in order here. I've worked as a maintenance supervisor in heavy industry for 30+ years and was also in charge of a complete machine shop that also used CNC equipment so it's not something new to me. I've never had much problem interpreting the code and I've used various versions of Cad Cam, 3D Cad, Corel Draw, etc, etc so I don't think I'll have much problem. It's been a while but.....in the event I do, I'll be sure to look some of you up :biggrin:

The software they provide takes a lot of the guesswork out of it and is really easy to manipulate. The biggest problem I've encountered is applying the correct depth to the selected tool(s) to get my desired results, I tend to start out too deep. That seems to be the biggest hurdle for me right now so I'll continue to "play" with their software. There may be a new toy in my future :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 29, 2012)

For pens, a 4th axis is almost a must.  I have not used or seen this machine.  One thing to ask about is using high speed spindles.  The really small bits that I find useful for pens like very high speeds - usually 15000 rpm or better and some projects are on the mill for many hours so the motor should be designed for continuous use.  Also looks like its more designed for flatwork and larger pieces.  Not that it is bad, but be sure the size of the machine fits the size of the projects you want to make.  And I agree with Alex - they are a lot of fun with endless possibilities.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 29, 2012)

I used it a little while I was back in Wiesbaden, Germany.  The wood shop on base had one and once it was dialed it it worked like a champ.  Right when I left they picked up the 3D touch probe and started knocking out some really solid looking work.  It was mainly used for farewell plaques for Soldiers, but cut out some other really cool designs.  From what I understand it's a bit more expensive than some others out there for what you get, but it worked like a champ!


----------



## ohiococonut (Jan 29, 2012)

Bruce,
The machine I'm looking at allows for a travel of 25"x25"x7". The software allows for machining from 6 different planes once the piece is repositioned and zero is re-established. My only limitation will be the x axis since I plan to install pegs on all four corners to do longer pieces and I seriously doubt I do anything greater than 6" high. If I want to do something larger I'll have to do it in panels. The 3D Cut software they provide is ok but Aspire is recommended. At another 2k for the program I'm looking for work arounds and have come across at least one so far. Most of what I plan to cut will be 3D flat work which their software will handle.
The router they are now including free is actually recommended for this table. This machine is the heaviest one they make and designed for full sized routers. I've already got my eye on precision collets from Precisebits. Their collets have a TIR of < .0004" and they also have Ultra precise collets as well with a TIR of < .0002". 

One of the projects I've designed is only 6"x12" but is already taking over 9hrs because of the size of the engraving bit I'm using  and that's including using a pocket bit to remove most of the material. It's going to be a learning experience and I'm sure I'll make LOT's of sawdust :biggrin: .......one step at a time.

I've learned a lot from reading the forum dedicated to this machine just like this forum


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 29, 2012)

6" Z axis movement is fine, but don't be surprised if you use all of it when you use the 4th axis which may be on a 3" center and you want to do a larger diameter spindle or bowl; or if you want to rout both sides of a flat piece and need the bit to clear the piece as it rotates around.  9 hours is not uncommon for a detailed pen.  I often use a .003 radius bit and program with .0015 step over.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jan 29, 2012)

Bruce,

Thanks for giving me more ideas!  My heads already full! :biggrin: 
Please don't convince me to get a larger more expensive machine, my wife will NOT be happy  
It may not work but I can always blame it on you :tongue: Bruce said...........lol!

Unfortunately the software I'm looking at is a limited version of what comes with the unit so the tooling is limited. I'm just getting a feel for what the possibilities are and I haven't uploaded any of my tooling yet. The project I was working on started at 16hrs until I added some pocket tooling and the finish engraver only has a .002 tip with and set to an .008 step over. And now that I think about it I should be able to go back and tweak it some more since I've been working on several projects and learning as well.

I'm sure I'll have lot's of tweaking to do if I get this machine. As I mentioned before right now I'm just playing with the free version of the software to see if the machine suits my needs, and it looks like it does   As a hobbyist I'm not going to invest in a 15k-20k machine just to "play". I just want to have fun and not worry about recouping my expenses. If I make a little on the side, so be it but it's not my intent.

Thanks! Still looking for more feedback and ideas so keep it coming :biggrin:


----------



## studioso (Jan 30, 2012)

What software comes with the router? Vcarve pro or cut3d?
Does it come with a separate program for controlling the machine, or do u have to buy something like mach3?
Also, I don't think that either cut3d vcarve design for 4th axis, do they?


----------



## ohiococonut (Jan 30, 2012)

studioso said:


> What software comes with the router? Vcarve pro or cut3d?
> Does it come with a separate program for controlling the machine, or do u have to buy something like mach3?
> Also, I don't think that either cut3d vcarve design for 4th axis, do they?


 
Both programs come with the unit.

You link the unit up to a computer/laptop via USB port and run the software from it. Mach3 isn't needed.

No, neither program are made for the 4th axis. The 4th axis for this unit is still in the works and isn't available yet. From what I've read Cut 3D isn't all that great either but it does allow you to cut all 6 sides. You have to reposition your piece and re-zero after it rough cuts the four sides and top. You'd have to look at the program to see what I'm talking about.

Both programs have a free download available if you want to try them out.
That's what I've been doing.
www.vectric.com


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't worry about programming for 4th axis.  If you can do a 3D in the XY plane, its an easy conversion to radial.  There's software to do it, but I do it all the time in Excel.


----------



## studioso (Jan 30, 2012)

BRobbins629 said:


> Don't worry about programming for 4th axis.  If you can do a 3D in the XY plane, its an easy conversion to radial.  There's software to do it, but I do it all the time in Excel.



really? what software is that?

I'm using mach3 on my sherline. I've heard of a trick where yu simply plug in the 4th axis in the Y plug. so instead of going back and forth it spins. but you have to play with the pulses thingy, and you have to calculate the D of the the blank from the bottom of the cut.
or something like that... I'm still playing with 3 axis, so far.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 30, 2012)

studioso said:


> really? what software is that?


CNCWrapper - Home Page  for $20.  I know people who use this and say it works fine, but I think my method allows for more flexibility.   I have a routine that converts the Y values to a rotary degree using the formula angle=y value/circumference X 360.  All you need to do us make sure the size of the Y in the design block is about equal to the circumference.  I can also wrap more than 360 degrees which I need for some of my designs.


----------



## ohiococonut (Feb 14, 2012)

*I did it!*

Early last week I called and ordered my Shark. This past weekend I drove 3hrs to Rockler in Cincinnati to pick it up :biggrin: I chose the newest model, the Shark Pro Plus HD and the touch probe. While I was there I picked up a few other "things" :wink: 
I've installed all of the software and loaded the controller/drivers and it's currently set up in my living room on a table :redface: .......it looks nice though. 

After going over the entire unit and making sure everythings tight I converted a few files and run air cuts to make sure everything operates properly. 

First impressions are good and the construction appears to be very well thought out. It should be, this is their 4th model/upgrade and is made for the heavier routers. All three motors run smooth axis to axis one at a time and all together. Once I disassemble it and re-assemble it in my shop I'll post pictures. I'm really looking forward to working with it. I'll post a more in depth review once I run it with wood and hopefully have something to show.


----------



## studioso (Feb 14, 2012)

ohiococonut said:


> Early last week I called and ordered my Shark. This past weekend I drove 3hrs to Rockler in Cincinnati to pick it up :biggrin: I chose the newest model, the Shark Pro Plus HD and the touch probe. While I was there I picked up a few other "things" :wink:
> I've installed all of the software and loaded the controller/drivers and it's currently set up in my living room on a table :redface: .......it looks nice though.
> 
> After going over the entire unit and making sure everythings tight I converted a few files and run air cuts to make sure everything operates properly.
> ...




happy valentine's day!


----------



## CaptG (Feb 14, 2012)

What, you are not going to test it out in the living room?  It's already set up and running.


----------



## ohiococonut (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes it was a happy Valentines day! :biggrin: That's not what it was for but it worked out that way.

Gary, I contemplated trying it out on a piece of the styrofoam that was packed in the box until I turned the router on. It blows straight down and I envisioned a million little white pieces flying around and three cats going wild trying to catch them. It would be stuck EVERYWHERE  I quickly nixed the idea


----------



## mwhatch (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a Zenbot 12x16, not quite as big. I have been very happy with it. I have used cut2d, cut3d and now Aspire. I have recently built a 4th axis for it. Not a very heavy duty one, but I can cut or carve a pen blank. I posted a pen that I carved and inlayed awhile ago and have done a few more since then. If you search you tube for zenbot cnc you will find a couple of videos of my 4th axis running. User name mwhatch417.

Morton


----------



## ohiococonut (Feb 16, 2012)

Aspire is next on my list but it's going to have to wait a while. Just getting set up wasn't cheap and I still need some more tooling. Once I get the hang of it I'll upgrade. I'll check out your videos too.


----------

